# Jack Daniels pulled pork bison burger.



## fire34fighter (Oct 2, 2009)

Made these the other day at the fire house and they were absolutely delicious!!

I made some homemade buns using this recipe, but feel free to use store bought as that'll save a lot of time. 

From there I made my own BBQ Sauce:
    * Jack Daniels, about 1/4 to 3/4 cup(depending on how much jack flavor you want)
    * 1/2 cup chopped onion
    * 4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
    * 2 cups ketchup
    * 1/3 cup vinegar
    * 3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
    * 1/2 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
    * 3/4 cup molasses
    * 1/2 teaspoon pepper
    * 1/2 tablespoon salt
    * 1/4 cup tomato paste
    * 1 teaspoon Liquid Smoke
    * 1/4 cup bell pepper, chopped
    * 1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce, or more if you like it spicy

1) Add onion and bell pepper with some butter and saute until onions begin to turn translucent. 
2) add all other ingredients
3) Simmer for 30 minutes over low hear(longer if you have the time)
4) run through a blender and then a metal siv to remove any chunks left


Now for the pork:

Take your pork butt(I used a 5lb one in my recipe)
and rub it with a rub of your choice.  For mine I used:


1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon old bay
*If you have time let it rest for 20-30 minutes before cooking at room temp.
*Now place the butt in the crock pot with 1/4 cup of Jack D,  1 tablespoon of liquid smoke. If you have a smoker feel free to use that, I just don't have one here. 
*Cook on low for 10-12(depends on size) hours. You could choose to cook it on high for 5-7 depending on size if you're in a hurry. 

Now the burgers. 

I used 4lbs of Bison meat(we have a lot of hungry guys at our fire house) for mine, you could probably get away with 1 or 2.

Form patties based on whatever size you want. Here is a table for cooking them.:


1" thick - Rare: 6 - 8 min. __Medium: 8 - 10 min
1 1/2" thick - Rare: 8 - 10 min.__ Medium: 10 - 12 min.
2" thick - Rare: 10 - 12 min. __Medium 14 - 18 min.
_Note:_ Buffalo meat is a very lean meat and will get very dried out if you cook it well done.  If you absolutely have to cook it longer, you should add 2 minutes to the maximum of the medium cooking time.  


So now We're all done, kind off.

*Take however much pulled pork you will need(we had about 2 lbs left over) and toss it with your BBQ sauce.
*Cut your buns in half, place your burger on it. top with a piece of cheese(if you choose to, I chose colby-jack). and then top with some pulled pork.


Well that's it..Sorry it's so much writing, but I promise they're worth the time. I wish I had some pictures!


----------



## timothy032 (Oct 16, 2013)

I wish you had some pictures as well. Thanks for sharing this, I feel so bad for finding this forum now and not during the summer.

Tim


----------

